# Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream



## Koi-Uwe (18. Dez. 2008)

Moin 

Webcams sind ja wohl grad Trendy und da ich alles ausprobiere was Technik angeht, hier also mein Versuch.
Der Stream zeigt einen Teil meines Innenbeckens.

Die Technik dahinter ist ein Notebook, an der eine WebCam (Logitech 9000 Pro) per USB angeschlossen ist. Bildgröße ist 640 x 480.
Ich hab sie jetzt mal ON, um 18:30 Uhr füttere ich, solltet ihr euch mal anschauen

http://utzoff.dyndns.org:81/

Danach ist die Cam wieder aus


----------



## Christine (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Ich habs gesehen - es funktioniert 

PS: Die Fütterung hab ich leider verpasst


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

hallo uwe,

ich sehe die fische 

kannst du ihnen beibringen etwas langsamer zu schwimmen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Cam ist jetzt aus, ich denke ich mache sie morgen gegen 18:00 Uhr für ein Stündchen wieder an.


----------



## axel (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Hallo Uwe

Schöne Fische  
Futter hab ich irgendwie nicht gesehen . 
Aber dafür war da kurz mal  einen Fisch der wie eine Hand aussah 

Lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Cam ist jetzt aus, ich denke ich mache sie morgen gegen 18:00 Uhr für ein Stündchen wieder an.



 na toll, dann werd ich deine fischies wohl nie sehen bis sie nach draußen kommen wo die cam 24h an is 

vielleicht kannst du für mich als nicht internetzuhausebesitzer ja mal ein video von der fütterung reinstellen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

http://www.uweutzmann.de/fun/kois.mpg

Am besten Ziel speichern unter klicken

Das Video ist von gestern abend


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

supi, habs nun auch gesehen 

musst aufpassen, wenn die groß sind nehmen die nicht mehr den kleinen finger sondern die ganze hand


----------



## Joachim (20. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Moin Uwe,

ich gehör ja noch nicht zu den erlesenen, die die Cam "live" erleben konnten  und mir stellt sich daher ne Fräche:

Wär ne IP/Net-Webcam nicht die bessere Lösung für ne Internet-Cam? Da gibts auch schon recht preiswerte Modelle ... die klemmst du einfach an deinen Router, Portfreigabe ... und schon bist du ON. Zumal man dann keinen Stromfresser PC mitlaufen lassen muss ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Morgen Joachim 

eine IP-Cam läuft doch schon lange hier http://www.uweutzmann.de/ftp/cam.jpg, auch als LiveStream für mich. Leider sind die Cams von der Qualität nicht so der Brüller, es sei denn man greift richtig tief in die Tasche.
Da hat man halt mit einer guten USB WebCAM viel mehr möglichkeiten  

Und wie ich ja im Eingangsthread geschrieben hatte, probiere ich gerne auch mal was aus.


----------



## Joachim (20. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Moin Uwe,

is auch wieder wahr ... 

Kann man die USB-Cam nicht auch eventuell über den USB-Port des Routers (haben ja einige) betreiben, weil ja auch dann der PC ausbleiben könnte ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Ja, 
das kann man auch. In meinem Fall steht der Router im Arbeitszimmer in der ersten Etage und die Innenhälterung ist unten. Dazu kommt das die Router zwar USB Anschluss haben, aber keine Software für die CAM. IP Cams haben sowas halt.

In dem Video hier http://www.uweutzmann.de/fun/kois.mpg hatte ich mal ein paar Sekunden des Streams aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Hab die CAM mal wieder angeschmissen

Wer schauen mag

http://utzoff.dyndns.org:81/


----------



## Dodi (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Hallo Uwe,

schade, dass sich die Lampen im Wasser so stark spiegeln.
Ansonsten ist da ja ein ganz schönes Treiben...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Sind aber auch grad extrem Unruhig, ist ja Fütterungszeit  Wissen die ganz genau


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Hi Uwe,

wir haben uns eben auch mal Deine Fischchen angeschaut. Eine witzige Idee mit der "Koi-Cam"  - ein ganz schönes Treiben in Deinem Becken.

Aber ... liegt es an unserem superlangsamen DSL ... wir sehen nur einzelne Bilder und keine fliessenden Bewegungen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Das ist sehr Schade  Ich hab hier bei 16.000 flüssige Bilder


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

16.000  ... das hört sich ja an, wie ein Traum . Hier liefert die Telekom gerade mal 768 ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Ja denn ist es kein Wunder das es nur Einzelbilder gibt. Die CAM sendet mit 400 KB/s


----------



## Joachim (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Mist wieder verpasst ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

uwe, schreib uns doch mal deine festen fütterungs und cam-anschaltungszeiten ?


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Warum wird das denn in den gängigen Programmzeitschriften nicht einfach mit abgedruckt ?

 Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Warum wird das denn in den gängigen Programmzeitschriften nicht einfach mit abgedruckt ?



Ich arbeite dran  

Ich mach nachher gegen 17:30 Uhr wieder an


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

wolf, am besten wir bringen eine neue zeitung raus "KOI TV" .... dann können die Kois ihre anderen artgenossen anschauen wenn du uwe, ihnen den fernseher ans becken stellst ... aber dann nicht die schmuddelsendungen nach 23:00 sonst hast du bald viel zu viel koi nachwuchs


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Cam ist Online 

Bitte dran denken, die CAM überträgt 400 KB/s also mit DSL 1000 sind nur Standbilder zu sehen.


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Hi Uwe,

an welchem Port hängt deine Cam und ist das ein standart Port?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Den Port kann ich konfigurieren wie ich möchte. Und nein, es ist kein Standard-Port.

Welche Cam meinst du jetzt eigentlich ?


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Na, es gäbe möglicherweise nen Weg, eignene Webcams per BBcode einzubinden - und ich find meine grad nich um zu testen...  

Aber das hat Zeit ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Aber eigentlich ist doch ne Webcam nur nen Link, z.B. über DynDNS. Der Port sollte für den BBCode keine Rolle spielen.
Zumindest ist es bei meiner IP-Cam so. Die hat einen eingebauten Webserver, Andere WebCams sind ja in der Regel über USB angeschlossen, da benötigt man eine Software um die Bilder zu streamen. WebcamXP ist so eine Software, auch die hat einen Webserver integriert.


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Moin,

also es gäbe die Möglichkeit, die Webcam hier im Forum ähnlich wie bei youtube als anklickbares "Video" direkt anzuzeigen - der BBcode brauch da aber bestimmte Gegebenheiten ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal WebCam Live-Stream*

Sag mir doch mal genau was du benötigst


----------

